# clavier et souris bluetooth sur imac g5?



## segaddict77 (7 Janvier 2013)

salut a tous, voila j'ai recu mon imac g5 1ère gen (sans isight) et je cherche d'occasion un clavier mac et une souris mighty mouse mais en general ils sont bluetooth, le problem c'est que je n'ai pas le bluetooth integrer sur mon imac g5 j'ai juste une clef bluetooth no name qui fonctionne parfaitement sous mac os x
donc voila ma question: le clavier et la souris apple pourait se connecter en bluetooth avec l'adaptateur bluetooth noname usb, un imac g5 et mac os 10.4.11???

voila c'est tout j'aimerais savoir avant d'acheter n'importequoi si quelqu'un a fait l'experience ou sait...

merci bcp a+ !!


----------



## matacao (7 Janvier 2013)

J'ai aussi un G5 avec 10.4 le clavier et la souris sont compatible mais toute les touches de fonctionne pas sous tigre mais sur leopard si, en souris je te conseille la magic mouse (mais il faut 10.5). Ou as tu acheter ta clé no name car j'en cherche une pour mon deuxième imac G5 (envoie par MP).


----------

